# Doing a "Loop"



## dballing (Jul 5, 2014)

As someone who commutes daily into NYP, and who puts all my work purchases on my AGR credit-card and expense them, I accumulate a decent amount of AGR points. I'm starting to reach a number where I'm willing to consider a vacation idea I've had for a while : doing a loop of the country on Amtrak.

My thinking is to start/end in NYP (since it's only a 90 minute hop for me and gives me maximum flexibility in terms of bookings).

Beyond that, though, I don't really have any firm "must haves" (well, other than I want a room of some sort for most of the long haul legs).

Anyone done something similar, and have some tips? Have estimated ballpark totals of how many AGR points they burned in doing so?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2014)

Most of us have done so - some more than others! 

If you give us an idea of about how many points you have or will use, we can give you a better idea. Would it be 4K, 10K, 15K, 30K, 50K or what. Also, where is your nearest Amtrak station? An awaard from say Yonkers or Croton or New Haven "costs" the same (in points) as one from NYP and there's many trains!


----------



## dballing (Jul 5, 2014)

Right now, I'm sitting on close to 200K. By the time I have permission from the wife to do this (since she doesn't want to do so, and since it will be more than just a weekend thing) I'll probably have 250-300K. That's my "ballpark" numbers. I'm banking about 3000AGR/mo alone, just from my monthly pass from my home station of RHI to NYP.

(Ideally, I wish I could convince her to go, because I think she'd enjoy it once she got relaxed, but 'tis what 'tis).


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2014)

If you do convince her to go, and you do get a roomette or bedroom, the award includes her rail fare and also ALL her meals in the Dining Car for the same amount of points! 

How long (timewise) would you like to spend traveling? :huh:


----------



## dballing (Jul 5, 2014)

So, I look at it this way: I'm going to get one shot at this, so I'm fine with "staying out longer" to get a full loop of the country, as it were. I think probably two weeks would be what I could wrangle out of an employer when the time comes, which doesn't SEEM an insurmountable obstacle in terms of scheduling, but if it was going to be a smidge over that, it'd probably be workable.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2014)

If you sgart your AGR award in RHI (Rhinecliff), you have many trains a day to NYP, and also to ALB (and connecting to CHI) - and the award points are the same! I have many ideas but must go out. I'm sure others will post also.


----------



## Willie1946 (Jul 5, 2014)

My loop took just a little over two weeks but I didn't start on the loop. Austin-Chicago-Seattle-San Diego-Miami-Boston-Chicago-Austin. However I had the advantage of the Los Angeles to Miami _Sunset Limited_ train (pre Katrina.)

One thing you may run in to is that AGR scheduling is not very flexible. For instance, you might find that if you wanted to go New York to Los Angeles via New Orleans, the AGR reservation agent may tell you that you can only go through Chicago.

Also, I was unable to stay on the train continiously. Occasionally I had to layover one night in a hotel. When that happened, I sometimes stayed another night and played tourist for a day.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 5, 2014)

Here's how it basically breaks down. If you're going to go through Chicago, you have 3 trains to choose from - the Lakeshore Limited, the Cardinal, and the Capitol Limited (via WAS).

From CHI to the west coast, you can take the Empire Builder (to PDX or SEA), California Zeyphr (to ~San Francisco), the Southwest Chief (to LA), the Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited (to LA by way of Texas).

The only option not going through CHI is to take the Crescent to New Orleans, and then the Sunset Limited across the southern US to LA.

Once you figure out how you're going to get to/from the west coast, you fill in the missing piece with the Coast Starlight.

If I were planning the trip, and hadn't taken any trips before, I would want to run the whole length of the Coast Starlight (LA to SEA), which means you've got to do the Empire Builder and then one of the options that takes you though LA.

I don't find the route of the Crescent all that compelling scenery-wise (although I've not seen the ATL-NOL section), so I'd skip NOL and go through CHI in both directions.

For max train time, I'd do the Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited route from CHI-LA.

This means we have the left half of the "loop" (which will end up looking more like a bow tie or figure 8 when we're done) complete. CHI-LA-SEA-CHI, using the Texas Eagle to get to LA. Keep in mind this is only available 3 days a week.

For the eastern triangle, I'd choose the LSL and the Cardinal. Both run CHI-NYP, the Cardinal is also a 3 day a week train, so you may have to play with the dates some.

This is reasonably close to the trip I took for my honeymoon (I'm Washington DC-based). Cardinal to CHI, Empire Builder to PDX, Cascades to SEA, Coast Starlight to LAX, Southwest Chief to CHI (dates didn't work for the 3x/week Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited), then Capitol Limited back home (since we were coming to DC). It was a great trip for sure.

Is this a once in a lifetime thing for you, or something you'll consider doing again? Something else to consider is that the Southwest Chief is likely to be rerouted in a few years - if you want to see that route, now is the time to do that.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 5, 2014)

Wanderin' Bill said:


> One thing you may run in to is that AGR scheduling is not very flexible. For instance, you might find that if you wanted to go New York to Los Angeles via New Orleans, the AGR reservation agent may tell you that you can only go through Chicago.


With a virtually unlimited points balance, you can do separate redemptions to force the routings that you want.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't have enough points for 2 3-zone awards so I'm paying for the Eastern zones for my crooked now tie (thanks Ryan for that description  )

I'm doing WIL-NYP-CHI-LAX(SWC)-EMY. Then. EMY-CHI-WAS(CL)-WIL.

I'm visiting my daughter in the Bay Area for a few days. This all takes less than 2 weeks.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 5, 2014)

RyanS said:


> With a virtually unlimited points balance, you can do separate redemptions to force the routings that you want.


I agree with Ryan on the separate-redemptions part, you have plenty of points, but I'd prefer to use the extra points to force a routing through a certain connecting city (like NOL if you want to do the City of New Orleans route).

If you're doing the full coast-to-coast (three zones) and want to force a routing on a certain LD train (e.g. the Cardinal), you can use a two zone/one zone break at the zone-line city (e.g. CIN), and it won't cost you any extra points. Use those extra points to do a full west-coast tour on the Starlight, for example!! I like the idea of taking the Cascades from PDX up to Seattle and starting the Starlight from there (Columbia Gorge or WA Cascade Mtns? I'd take the Gorge, if it's going to be daylight). I also like the idea of taking the Southwest Chief while you can get the current routing.

If you have enough points to go around twice, you could consider doing all four western routes (I'd take the City of NO over the Texas Eagle), and overlapping the south half of the CS twice, oh boy!!! But you'd probably need a day or two off somewhere along the line... Pick a good "foodie" city like Portland or Seattle, ha, ha! You'll need something other than Amchow.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 5, 2014)

Have you thought about taking a shorter trip with your wife? If she enjoys it, then you can more easily convince her to go again. She is thinking "Waht if I don't like it? I'm stuck on this long trip!"

Take a bedroom in a Silver to Florida or Charleston or Savannah during the winter. This way she won't be committing to a looonggg trip; it will be nice weather; a bedroom is the way to go; she can experience not only the sleeper but you'll get business class included to NYP as well as experience the lounge there which will add to her enjoyment. Will cost you 50K points. One zone (unlike 2-zone Chicago).

Does she like cruising? Then go to Ft. Lauderdale and take a short cruise too!

The idea is to give her the best experience possible without her having to commit to a trek instead of a vacation.

Then you can look at a long trip and she'll likely be more confident going with you.

Edit: typo error


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jul 5, 2014)

As others have said, you have enough points to do this any way you want to. A basic loop (roomette to Chicago, then a train west, the Coast Starlight, then back to Chicago & New York) would cost about 85,000 points and take about 7 days. It will cost more if you break it into numerous stops and multiple trips. However, you can reduce that cost by taking coach on the daylight portions of shorter trips.

Here's my question for you: have you taken any other trips like this before? Have you taken Amtrak long-distance before? You might try a shorter trip before you embark on something this long, just to make sure you like it. Also, as me_little_me said, you might be able to get your wife to try a shorter trip first.

Here's my two cents: I've been traveling long distance on Amtrak for the past 5-10 years, and I love it. We recently did a loop trip - Chicago to Portland to LA, & back to Chicago - and it was too long on the train for me, even with a week-long break in LA. As much as I love Amtrak, I think I can only do about 4-5 days within 2 weeks before it gets to be too much of a good thing. YMMV, of course, and I'm sure others can ride trains for much longer, but you might want to make sure you're up to such a long trip before you commit yourself to it.


----------



## tomfuller (Jul 5, 2014)

If you can tolerate riding in coach (some can't), you could start with a 15 day USA Rail Pass. This allows you to stop for an overnight in places like Chicago, Albuquerque, Glenwood Springs, Memphis and Whitefish MT.

I have done 3 consecutive nights in coach on Amtrak but I prefer to limit it to 2 with a night in a hotel in between.

I've been riding Amtrak and ViaRail Canada since 2001 but my first Roomettes were in February from Tucson to LAX on the SL and from LAX to Chemult (home) on the CS.


----------



## William W. (Jul 5, 2014)

The route I'm looking at doing over Christmas break is this: CIN-CHI via the Cardinal, CHI-PDX via the EB, PDX-LAX via the CS, LAX-CHI via the SWC, and from CHI-WAS, either the Cardinal, or the CL. I don't have enough points for the entire trip to be free, but I do have enough to pay for the CIN-PDX portion (that is the majority of the cost associated with the trip). I'm helped by the fact that January is considered to be a non-peak time, as far as fares go.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 5, 2014)

I live in Florida and my first cross country "loop" was:

ORL-WAS, Silver Meteor

WAS-CHI, Cardinal

CHI-DEN, CZ (stayed one night)

DEN-SEA (1 zone redemption, CZ and CS) (stayed 2 nights)

SEA-West Glacier, EB (stayed one night)

WGL-CHI, EB

CHI-WAS, CL

WAS-ORL, Silver Meteor

This took slightly less than 2 weeks. I paid for some of the trip and used points for some. You appear to have enough points for an entire trip.

This October, I will be using points to travel to San Francisco, taking the SM, CL, TE, SL, CS


----------



## William W. (Jul 5, 2014)

pennyk said:


> I live in Florida and my first cross country "loop" was:
> 
> ORL-WAS, Silver Meteor
> 
> ...


I'm taking the Silver Star from TPA-ALX in a few weeks. This is a bit off topic, but since you seem to be the queen of the Silver Service around here, is there anything of note along the way that I should watch for? I know that the scenery isn't that great, but are there spots where it gets better? Regardless, I'm looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 5, 2014)

Everything you need to know about Silver Service scenery:




There, now you've seen all that route has to offer.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 5, 2014)

LOL!!!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 5, 2014)

Ryan, Ryan, Ryan (my twin brother - what am going to do with you  )

William, most of Florida will be in the dark - depending on whether your train is late or on time. If I am in town, I will wave to you.

The location of the Winter Park station is very scenic. On the right is a beautiful park and on the other side of the park is Park Avenue which houses many high end stores and restaurants (and a wine bar where several AU members hung out a few years ago during our mini-gathering).

In Florida, the Silvers cross the St. Johns River several times and it is scenery I like even though I have seen it many times. The first time, after you are leave Sanford (Seminole County), you cross a bridge of the St. Johns River. To the right is Lake Monroe. To the left is the St. Johns River. You can often see boaters (during daylight hours). Since you will be on the Star, it will be dark and you may not be able to see much. If you can see something it is very scenic. In Sanford, on the right, is the Auto Train station. When on the Meteor, one often can see vehicles being loaded, which is pretty darn cool IMHO.

A couple of miles north of the Orlando station, if you look to the right, you can see my condo building. :lol: (sorry for the digression).

To me, the highlight of the Silver Star trip is going through the town of Ashland, Virginia in daylight hours. The tracks go through what I believe is the center of town. On the right is Randolph Macon College (the home of soon to be US Rep that will be replacing Eric Cantor). I usually take the Silver Meteor (due to timing) and if the train is on time, it is dark when we pass through Ashland.

In Virginia, the tracks go close to the Potomac River (or tributaries) which I find extremely scenic.

If you have any specific questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2014)

You forgot the yoga demonstrations on the station platforms!


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Jul 5, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Everything you need to know about Silver Service scenery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true Ryan!

William, on the star what I enjoy is; the ride through Ybor City as you leave Tampa; if I'm still awake, the late night ride through the main streets of a few small Carolina towns; The early morning ride through downtown Ashland ; crossing the Rappahannock at Fredericksburg(and a glimpse of the battlefields if you know where you are); Quantico and all the views of the water as you travel up to Alexandria and then into DC. That's as far as I've gone North on the Star.

Ah, Penny covered what I didn't, and the Ashland early morning ride is when on the auto train! During lunch hours on the star


----------



## amamba (Jul 5, 2014)

I love trains. I really do. But I get kind of tired of riding them after four nights- 5 days on a cross country trip. Since you have so many points I would consider breaking up your trip with some overnights in key cities to a) force routing that you want and b) protect your sleeper space in case of a delayed train.

In particular the EB has been running late into CHI and sometimes missing even the LSL. So build an extra night in CHO into your trip if coming east on the EB and then maybe take the cardinal back.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 5, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> Have you thought about taking a shorter trip with your wife?


&


D.P. Roberts said:


> As much as I love Amtrak, I think I can only do about 4-5 days within 2 weeks before it gets to be too much of a good thing.


&


amamba said:


> I love trains. I really do. But I get kind of tired of riding them after four nights- 5 days on a cross country trip.


^ What they said. In my view there is such a thing as too much Amtrak. Or really just too much traveling period. One route is fine. Two routes is often doable. But three or more routes across several days in a single trip and I start to feel restless and claustrophobic. I understand that some members can apparently travel endlessly without issue but not me.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 5, 2014)

I think I'm in the same boat, I mean train, as far as how many days I'd be comfortable being on the trains. It will be put to the test in Oct when I go cross country in both directions. I will have 4 days between the two trips.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 5, 2014)

I have done three days eastbound (EB + LSL) and four days westbound (LSL + CZ + CS) with a couple of weeks in between the trips. I enjoyed the entire train time, but I was ready to be home by the time I got back to Oregon.

I admit, I did have a couple of computer projects (not requiring Internet access, just a pair of headphones so I would not bother others) that absorbed whatever time was not spent looking out the window and/or socializing. I also had a roomette to myself the entire time, so I was able to spread my stuff out and to shut the rest of the world away when I wanted to. I also am the kind of person to jump off and take a brisk walk train-side at every daytime smoke and maintenance stop, so I did not get cabin-fever. A longer trip, and I might.


----------



## pianocat (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm thinking like amamba, that you might want to break up that trip with a few days in a hotel here and there. You have so many points, what the heck! I think this trip will be absolutely awesome for you, and if you can allow an extra day at end, even better.

Come July 28, I'll be taking a "loop" trip from CDL-CHI-RIV-PDX-SAC-CHI-CDL Mine only comes to about 7,000 miles in 2 weeks, Yours will be longer. Wish you the best, and take an extra night here or there. I think you'll be glad you did!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 5, 2014)

We broke our trip with a few days in Astoria (after arriving in PDX), a single overnight in SEA, and a single overnight in LAX. Worked out nicely.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Add mine to the suggestions of others to try a shorter trip first, unless you've traveled overnight on a long distance train. Amtrak is my favorite way to travel, but your proposed trip is an ambitious one! A trial run would help you decide what kind of accommodations you'd prefer, how much train time you can comfortably take without a hotel break, and help you know what to expect in general. Perhaps the Mrs. would be willing to join you for a much shorter trip?  You have AGR points to spare, so I'd suggest a bedroom, especially if your wife is along on the trial run. As noted, a sleeper award covers two passengers, including meals in the dining car.

Others have given good suggestions on routes, so I'll add some thoughts on accommodations--which you possibly already know.

Roomettes are doable but pretty tight for two adults and have an outside view from only one side of the train. However, you can spend some time in the lounge car. Viewliner roomettes have a small sink and covered toilet beside one of the seats but Superliner roomettes do not. In coach, you are in an undivided car so you have some views out both sides, but meals are not included and of course you don't have a bed or the privacy of a sleeper. From a bedroom you can usually get a fairly good view out of the opposite side of the train through the aisle windows, and the compartment is much larger than a roomette and has your own restroom and shower. For an extended trip, I'd want bedrooms if I had enough points, but opinions vary.

As someone pointed out, if you have sleeper reservations and miss your guaranteed connection, there may not be any sleepers available on the next trains. Some people like to schedule a hotel overnight as insurance against that, but an overnight may or may not end the AGR award. Fortunately, you have lots (!!!) of points to play with in planning your big trip. With some forethought, it sounds absolutely wonderful. Let us know what you decide, and enjoy!


----------



## William W. (Jul 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm probably not going to be able to do the western LD train loop that I had hoped to do.

Instead, I'm looking at WAS-NOL-CHI-CIN, in mid-December. I just don't have the time to do the trip that I wanted to, but that's OK. I'm happy with any trip I can take.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 7, 2014)

So am I, William.  I could never make my western trip work out, but a friend and I are planning four nights on eastern trains soon, on our just for fun trip to nowhere.

I've always had good luck on the Crescent. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Anderson (Jul 9, 2014)

Depending on how much time you have and where you want to go, splitting a trip with a few stops might not be a bad idea. By any of our standards, you've got more points than most of us would be able to use in a short time; add in the fact that you're employed full time and (as strange as it sounds to us) don't have as much of a reason to be overly conservative with your points. Breaks like that would also be good if you're not used to overnight train travel.


----------



## dballing (Jul 9, 2014)

So as an infrequent lurker here, I can only say, "HOLY COW", I did not expect this particular level of response, and am grateful.

I now have a bunch of reading I have to do across the entire thread. thanks everyone!


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 10, 2014)

People here on the forum (not me though) are super-knowledgeable about anything to do with Amtrak! Want to know how many wheels a certain engine has and where it was built? No problem. Want to know if there's a hook in the restroom? Got that covered! How often has train XX been late to this little town? Here's a graph showing that. 

I've traveled on the Crescent over a dozen times, maybe close to two, but never for more than one overnight at a time. I have a trip to nowhere coming up soon that involves four straight nights on trains, no hotels. A friend is planning to come with me, and she's not traveled on a train since college or h.s. I'm pretty sure I'll be fine with it and hope she will, but I'm curious as to how old it may get for us in four nights. I think we'll like it, though. I didn't mean to dissuade you from your planned trip at all, but knowing what to expect is still a good thing.

I'm hoping your wife will join you if you take a shorter trip. Amtrak travel is just about totally different from any other means of travel that I've experienced, mostly in good ways but you may need a laid-back attitude at times. Do keep us posted on your plans. (You have no idea how jealous some of us are at your number of AGR points. LOL)


----------



## dballing (Jul 10, 2014)

crescent2 said:


> I'm hoping your wife will join you if you take a shorter trip.


See, she's "familiar" with Amtrak. She's just not a fan. Sitting on a train watching the countryside go by is so phenomenally "not her style" (whereas I could do it all day  ).

And yes, I suspect people might be jealous of my AGR balance, but the flip side is that EARNING them has been a drudgery. Three hours a day, every day, going from RHI>NYP and back. And while -- yes -- it's beautiful scenery sliding by the Hudson River, it becomes old after a few months, and just becomes "a long-ass commute each day" whose benefit is "I'm not driving, it's not the cattle-car of Metro-North, and I have a tray-table, Wifi and Power".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd trade a commute next to the Hudson River ( no kinship! LOL) for points runs on the Texas Eagle between Austin and Taylor ( the scenery isn't there!) even if the Bar-B-Q is great!!!

Were envious!!! And if you can't use all your points there's plenty of folks here who will be glad to help you burn them!!! LOL


----------

